

Is Quantum Computing real?  - alphadoggs
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/092611-quantum-computing-250825.html

======
getonit
My lay-understanding of the state of quantum computing is that it works, but
only up until the point where you try to look at the answer. None of the
advances we see month after month have got any closer to being able to read
the answer without destroying it, and that it's useless in practice without
this last step, and we don't have the first clue how to solve it.

Can someone who knows what they're talking about tell me how accurate that
summation is?

